# The Legend of Zelda : The Wind Waker (emulation quality test)



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

I have never played this game, so I might do a lets play.(probably not)

My specs:
intel i7 3770k clocked at @4.22
16GB Corsair Vengeance Memory (1866mhz)
Graphics card GTX 670
Not running the emulator of my SSD (OS Drive). Dont think running the emulator on the SSD would make any difference.
How does this look?
Recorded with camtasia

Video settings:
Internal Resolution x2
4x SSAA Anti-Aliasing 
Anisotropic Filtering x4
Fullscreen resolution 1280x1024 camtasia recording resolution)
codec: techsmith at 100% quality
How does this look?


----------



## Chary (May 10, 2013)

Looks good to me. Sound is a bit quiet though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> Looks good to me. Sound is a bit quiet though.


I did that on purpose lol.
My emulation setup has the game audio set to low so I can do let's plays.
Forgot to turn it up for that video


----------



## BORTZ (May 10, 2013)

I think you might have posted this in the wrong section? I could be wrong though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I think you might have posted this in the wrong section? I could be wrong though.


No you are right. Wanted to post it in the art section. No idea how it ended up here.
Sorry, my bad.
How does it look though ?


----------



## BORTZ (May 10, 2013)

Well it looks fine really. But WW isnt really a good test of that because its cell shaded. At least thats my opinion, but it looks fine for your specs.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Well it looks fine really. But WW isnt really a good test of that because its cell shaded. At least thats my opinion, but it looks fine for your specs.


What test do you suggest ?
I just wanted to see how well Wind Waker looks really. I know what my PC is capable of lol.


----------



## Devin (May 10, 2013)

Twilight Princess, definitely Twilight Princess.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

Devin said:


> Twilight Princess, definitely Twilight Princess.


Ahh cool  I am gonna try that. Cheers

edit: did you mean Wii version or the GC version?


----------



## Achilles (May 10, 2013)

It looks good, but your aspect ratio is wrong - which bugs the crap out of me. Wind Waker is 4:3, not 16:9, unless you run the widescreen hack on it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

Achilles said:


> It looks good, but your aspect ratio is wrong - which bugs the crap out of me. Wind Waker is 4:3, not 16:9, unless you run the widescreen hack on it.


lol I know. But I hate black bars


----------



## SnAQ (May 10, 2013)

If you haven´t played The Wind Waker i really suggest you to do it, because it´s an amazing game!

Im looking forward to this fall (?) when the remake Wind Waker HD will be released so i get a chance to play the game again


----------



## Nah3DS (May 10, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> Video settings:
> Internal Resolution x2
> 4x SSAA Anti-Aliasing
> Anisotropic Filtering x4
> ...



I really don't know for recording purposes, but only for emulation... I think you can do better with those specs
In that game, I get stable 60 fps  with x3 IR, 1080p with only my 3570k (stock 3.8GHz) and no GPU (only using the HD4000)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 10, 2013)

Use Bandicam for less CPU usage.
Camtaisa recored takes much CPU.


----------



## Satangel (May 10, 2013)

Fuck's sake, that looks nice. Would be nice to see some actual gameplay though, but with such a BEAST set-up, it really shouldn't pose much of a problem.

Vids like these make me feel bad about my LoL addiction, which basically disables me from playing anything else than that....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I really don't know for recording purposes, but only for emulation... I think you can do better with those specs
> In that game, I get stable 60 fps with x3 IR, 1080p with only my 3570k (stock 3.8GHz) and no GPU (only using the HD4000)


I can max out everything and still run it smooth. But for youtube, I didnt see the point  Could go 4x native etc and still play and record smoothly. But I wanna keep it stable for Let's Plays and such.


GamerzHell9137 said:


> Use Bandicam for less CPU usage.
> Camtaisa recored takes much CPU.


 
I Have dxtory. I only use camtasia because of the ease of rendering and settings lol.
Too lazy to do colour correction or whatnot on Sony Vegas lol.



Satangel said:


> Fuck's sake, that looks nice. Would be nice to see some actual gameplay though, but with such a BEAST set-up, it really shouldn't pose much of a problem.
> 
> Vids like these make me feel bad about my LoL addiction, which basically disables me from playing anything else than that....


I actually feel I didnt maximize the hardware as much as I could  With the next gen intel CPU with new socket around the corner, I feel shit that I upgraded now.
Probably going to get the GTX 7xx series graphics card by end of this year and catch up on the new intel socket in a year or two when its out.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 10, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> I Have dxtory. I only use camtasia because of the ease of rendering and settings lol.
> Too lazy to do colour correction or whatnot on Sony Vegas lol.


 
Btw what are ur settings on Camtasia?
Ur using C8 right?


----------



## ilman (May 10, 2013)

As I said in the comments section of the vid, camtasia sucks out CPU usage big time and lags. Get Bandicam, or if you have fast HDD, you can run Fraps.
Heck, I get an average of 56 FPS on my laptop(with 2x IR, 2x AA and it's a Core [email protected] GHz). You should be able to record that thing at 60 FPS if you use something better to record.
Also, here's a trick if you really want to record with Camtasia. Record everything with Bandicam/Fraps/Dxtory, whatever and then play through the video while recording with Camtasia. Lags a lot less.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Btw what are ur settings on Camtasia?
> Ur using C8 right?


Camtasia 8, yes. Recording at 30FPS because youtube limits it on 30 anyway.


ilman said:


> As I said in the comments section of the vid, camtasia sucks out CPU usage big time and lags. Get Bandicam, or if you have fast HDD, you can run Fraps.
> Heck, I get an average of 56 FPS on my laptop(with 2x IR, 2x AA and it's a Core [email protected] GHz). You should be able to record that thing at 60 FPS if you use something better to record.


Yes I could indeed. I have SSD as operating, one raid 0 setup and a 2TB drive for games and data.. fast enough drives to use fraps and such. But I mentioned above, due to the ease of editing I use camtasia.

edit: ilman, just saw your edit.
Yup could record with dxtory and edit with camtasia  BUT..there is a but lol. When recording with dxtory, adding multiple audio channels is possible and camtasia doesnt pick it up. It picks up everything as 1 and editing audio would be hard like that. Sony Vegas picks it up fine.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

Got more random videos :





Now a test from my 3DS video capture 




Yes, I know about the aspect ratio. Some would like it the original way.. but me.. I like no black bars on the videos lol.


----------

